# المتانة الطولية للسفن



## أمير البحر (12 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليم أخواني الكرام أتمنى أن تفيدوني بمرجع مهم عن المتانة الطولية في السفن من أجل مشروع تخرج :11:


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 فبراير 2008)

نورت اخى امير بس يا ريت تكتب ما تريده بللغه الانجليزيه

وان شاء الله نقدر نساعد 
مشكور


----------



## أمير البحر (16 فبراير 2008)

المتانة الطولية longitudunal strength 
والعلاقات التقريبية الخاصة في حساب عزم الانحناء الناتج عن الموجة وعزم الماء الساكن
وعلاقات خاصة بحساب معامل المقطع I/Y


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 فبراير 2008)

*ملف رائع وان شاء الله يكون المطلوب*

ملف رائع وان شاء الله يكون المطلوب

انظر المرفقات

والرجاء عدم عرض اللينك مباشرتا من الاخوه المشتركين ب المنتدى


----------



## أمير البحر (20 فبراير 2008)

مشكور يا غالي 
الواضح انو رح ينفعني كتير بمشروع التخرج


----------



## أمير البحر (20 فبراير 2008)

سؤال : هل يوجد لديك مخططات لبعض السفن وخاصة لمقطع وسط السفينة مع الأبعاد 


واللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه تعبتك معاي بس مشكور وأجرك على الله


----------



## gadoo20042004 (20 فبراير 2008)

رائع يابشمهندس ماهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 فبراير 2008)

أمير البحر قال:


> سؤال : هل يوجد لديك مخططات لبعض السفن وخاصة لمقطع وسط السفينة مع الأبعاد
> 
> 
> واللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه تعبتك معاي بس مشكور وأجرك على الله



**************

العفو اخى الكريم
ان شاء الله احاول


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 فبراير 2008)

gadoo20042004 قال:


> رائع يابشمهندس ماهر



**********************

مشكور اخى الفاضل ومرحبا بيك


----------



## أمير البحر (24 مايو 2008)

عزيزي مشرفنا الغالي لو ممكن تزودني بجداول seakeeping التي تعطي قيم حدية عظمى للأجهادات الطولية في السفينة


----------



## احمد فالح مهدي (1 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور مهندس ماهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا اخى احمد نورت الملتقى


----------



## ماجد السلحدار (9 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 ديسمبر 2013)

نورت الملتقى اخى م\ ماجد .
واخى الفاضل م\احمد .


----------

